
Decide the Career Track – Developer or QA - rickyanvaid
Recently my younger cousin asked me about how to decide about selecting being a QA or a developer in Software Engineering Career. Suggest any questions or aspects which help in deciding the cross roads.
======
ejcx
QA hardly exists in in SaaS industry. It's been replaced with unit tests,
integration tests, and deployment processes that include things like blue
green tests, canaries, and all that jazz.

I say go for Software Engineering. I'm biased though, having only worked in
SaaS. At the end of the day whatever your cousins interests are should guide
them.

